# How many weeks does your clinic give hormones support for DE BFP



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi 
Please could you tell me how long your clinic prescribe the hormone support needed for a Donor Egg Pregnancy.
My own clinic, Repromeda in CZ gave me a protocol of 14weeks  3 x HRT patches to be changed every 4th day, + 200 mg of Prog pessaries 3 x a day for 14 weeks,  1 x aspirin per day for 14 weeks and 1 x dexmethhazon ( steroid) per day for 12 weeks.

I am asking as i run out of the patches due to them keep comming off .  I asked my  HSP OB Consultant to prescribe me some more of which she was willing but unsure of = UK brand. She asked if i could ask my GP to prescribe them for me as he would have info on PC.
Well he would not without checking with my OB Con first, after my explaining what she had said  . He said he would call me next day after having a word with her  .  That call never came, so i put out an SOS on nett and a kind lady, a Saint sent me the same make etc.
Well 4 days later still no call from GP, so i called Surgery left message with receptionest that i had put out an SOS on nett and got some so not to bother, I was very good and did not say, grease them and stick them where the sun don't shine.  Well not long after GP phones again saying he was going to speak to my OB on Monday (1 week later and patches run out then).  I told him my baby would die without them and i would follow, should this happen.  I also have a letter from my clinic in CZ typed in clear English of my treatment and protocol, which i showed him, also one is already in my notes.  I asked why he could not take the Czech DR,s instructions.
Not long after this i get another phone call saying he has checked with the Fert clinic in Oxford and they only give Hormone back up for 12 weeks of which protocol is it 2 HRT patches every 3 days and 400 mg of prog daily..  I did bite my tongue hard and prevented giving the score of CZ 60%, UK 30%.
Now he says he was willing to prescribe for me and it was better than taking some one else's Meds. I refused his offer, afterall i have saved the NHS a measly Fiver or so .

I am now just curious of what different clinics in all the country,s here on FF, have as a protocol for a  BFP .  
Also i want to know if i was at my wits end for nothing.     
Xx
Karen


----------



## wallaroo (Jan 30, 2007)

My clinic in Spain advised 200 mg of Prog pessaries 3 times day and 3 oestrogen patches (can't remember the strength) changed very fourth day for 14 weeks. They recently chaged it to 14 weeks from 12 weeks. Good luck and hope this helps.

Wallaroo


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks walla for your reply.
I don't know why the UK Dr,s don't take whats written from my clinic as gospel. After all its in plain written English.
I am getting fed up with the controversy. My Czech Dr,s are very competent and very intelligent, they speak at least 3 languages, how many U.K Dr's can make this claim
Do you know why your clinic in Spain  changed meds to 14 weeks?.
Xx
Karen


----------

